# Urgent help for Sibelius 7!



## nikolas (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok. I did something stupid and not sure how to undo it (meaning it was done waaaay past the undo list could show, and after I overwrote the file...).

I've got 533 bars of a full orchestral score. Somehow I selected all (Ctrl+a on the PC), and *copied on each staff the same music (all voices, everything) a sixth above. So if I had a middle C on a flute, now I have a middle C and an A above that! EVERYWHERE!

How the fuck did I do that?

Could someone tell me who to undo that, cause otherwise I would have to go to a much older file, which would take me back quite a few days of work... :(*


----------



## Daryl (Sep 27, 2011)

OK, you are going to have to be a bit careful, but it's quite easy.

Is it all in voice 1?

Did you ever have more than one note in voice 1?

Assuming that the answers are yes and no, select all, filter top note, filter voice one, delete.

It might be worth doing it a coupe of pages at a time to make sure that you're not deleting anything you don't want. Also save versions, so that you can copy and paste things from previously, if you screw up.

D


----------



## nikolas (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Daryl...

Unfortunately it's a mixed score with 2 voices at some points, double stops on the violins, and 87 pages in total...

I did found out how I did it though: I selected all and then hit "6" on the keyboard... Nasty that you can't undo that for some reason !?!?!?


----------



## Daryl (Sep 27, 2011)

You'll just have to be careful then. You should have been able to undo it though. I assume that you did loads of work since. If it has added a 6th above to all notes in the score, how come you didn't notice whilst you were working, or was it a different portion of the score?

D


----------



## nikolas (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm editing the empty staves of a conductor score to hide them, so no dynamics, no articulations no nothing. Just the staves and their relative positions... This is why I never noticed: I simply wasn't looking at the music but the graphic side of things... :(

I did find an earlier version, which was autosaved so I seem to have missed the work of an hour or so after all... Thank God...


----------

